# Beginner Boots - Burton TWC



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I am a beginner as well and is currently using the Moto, it is similar to yours. I wish I went with a slightly stiffer boot though. I seems to have to exaggerate my motion to get my board to move. Could be my lack of skill, but I think a stiffer boot would help with that still.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you thinking I should go with a boot that is stiffer than the Burton TWC?


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I am still a beginner as well so I don't think I am qualified to say which stiffness is best for learning. My experience is that I found the Moto (which is the same response rating as TWC) to be just a tad too soft for me. I should have gotten something like Burton Ruler.

I am unfortunately stuck with it, since I damaged the shoe with my board's edge. So I can no longer return it for a different product. I will still give it a try for the rest of the season to see if it gets better as my skill improve.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything better than the Moto and you're already getting a very, very good beginner boot.

As a beginner, I wouldn't go anything stiffer than a mid-flex, such as the Rulers.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

So stick with the TWC or go try and the Ruler instead?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Go for the Ruler for the Speedzone. Super convenient and easy to use, and the boot is great all around.


----------

